# First online get together!



## dvsDave (Jun 2, 2003)

The ControlBooth.com community will be meeting Wednesday, June 11th at 9pm (US Eastern Time)

Just a friendly chat about everybody's impressions of the site and where we want to take this little site of ours!

Everybody is invited! 

(RSVP if you can so I can figure out how to setup the chat room before-hand) 

RSVP by sending a PM to dvsDave.


----------



## wolf825 (Jun 4, 2003)

dvsDave said:


> The ControlBooth.com community will be meeting Wednesday, June 11th at 9pm (US Eastern Time)
> 
> Just a friendly chat about everybody's impressions of the site and where we want to take this little site of ours!
> 
> ...





Great idea and sounds like fun. But I dunno if I can make it since I'm on a gig that nite (B&B show all week) til 11, but I'll stop by afterwards and see if things are still goin on... 

-wolf


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (Jun 4, 2003)

Wish I could join in, but I've got a show that night also. Are you planning on posting some sort of minutes? That way those of us who will be busy could chime in or just see what everyone else has to say.


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 4, 2003)

Jo-JotheSoundDog said:


> Are you planning on posting some sort of minutes? That way those of us who will be busy could chime in or just see what everyone else has to say.



yes, I will boil the conversation down to what was said and what was suggested.


----------

